# Archery barn llc new shop franklin,n.c.



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yes, I went there this week, The indoor range is cool and I plan on coming up for the tournament 5 spot shoots. Also this is also known as Smith Trading Company.

To the best of my knowledge you are the closest member of archerytalk to me, weneed to get together there and shoot some.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Actually your link should be.... http://www.archerybarnllc.com/

Just helping out.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Went back up there today to show my wife the range and the shop. Meet the owner while I was there.

This place is gonna rule. They already have a great turnout for the shoot nights.

COme on guys lets shoot!


----------



## mason1958 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Archery barn llc franklin,n.c.*

Thanks guys we have been very busy thanks to all the new customers coming in to check us out.we had another good 3-d round despite the rain, some great scores where posted.our next 3-d in 2-weeks saturday & we are still shooting monday night barn shoots @ 7.pm & 300 hot shots on thursdays @ 7.pm.thanks again for a great response to our new shop & ranges we greatly apreciate you all,from steve,janice & mason smith a family of archers


----------



## dashavenue (Dec 28, 2012)

What happened to the archery club in Franklin?


----------

